# Twilight: The Complete Illustrated Movie Companion (Kindle edition) - HUH?!



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this looks like a giant picture book. How is that supposed to work effectively on the Kindle?

I know the Kindle can do images but it's hardly the most suitable device for viewing them.

Seems like a giant ripoff to me. Why would Amazon or the publisher even try to dupe people like this?

Twilight: The Complete Illustrated Movie Companion (Kindle Edition)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe someone should note (warn others about) that in the review section...or should we just convince some naive newbie to buy it just to see if the images look half decent on the kindle.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Maybe someone should note (warn others about) that in the review section...or should we just convince some naive newbie to buy it just to see if the images look half decent on the kindle.


I just thought of something - the sample feature! Oh God how I love my Kindle!!! 

I'll get a sample and report back later. 

*EDIT:* Woo hoo! My 100th post! I'm a "full" member now.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw this and was wondering why I would need it?-Let us know what the sample looks like.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> I just thought of something - the sample feature! Oh God how I love my Kindle!!!
> 
> I'll get a sample and report back later.


There's quite a bit of text - more than I expected - but there's also a picture on almost every page. Some of the pics look decent, but others look pretty washed out. The sample is too short for me to be able to judge the quality of the text accurately. Still, as expected, the Kindle probably isn't the best format for this type of book. Amazon and/or the publisher are probably expecting crazed Twilight fans to buy this thing impulsively without really thinking it through.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got a sample too, just to check it out for myself. Decided to try my screenshot making feature on the Kindle. here is what it looking like. I shrank most of the screenshots, but the last one shows how grainy the picture in the book can get.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, ya'll!  Great use of the unique features of the Kindle--samples, screenshots, to help review a product!  Too cool!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

NICE idea, Vegas.



Vegas_Asian said:


> http://usera.ImageCave.com/Melia/screen_shot-7927.gif.jpg
> http://usera.ImageCave.com/Melia/screen_shot-7934.gif.jpg


These two are the worst IMO.

Really silly to sell a picture book on Kindle at this point in time.


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who saw that book and went....."whaaa......?"

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though it doesn't seem to be the best book for Kindle format, I take it as an encouraging sign that it is available. I'd rather have too many than too few books available. And as you guys discovered, sampling is a great way to figure out what it looks like.

L


----------



## DebT (Nov 11, 2008)

Just a thought....
I have seen many request for a different screen saver on their Kindles.... maybe there was some thought that the crazed twilight fans would be interested in if for that.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I downloaded the sample when I saw it just to see how it was. 

Honestly, we will probably get it. My daughter is a huge Twilight nut. She's getting a Kindle for christmas and I already planned to have the entire series waiting to download. I think she'd really like it.

Call me crazy...


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, Vegas_Asian -- looking at the bottom of your screenshots, it looks like it's time to charge your Kindle!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

CS said:


> I just thought of something - the sample feature! Oh God how I love my Kindle!!!
> 
> I'll get a sample and report back later.
> 
> *EDIT:* Woo hoo! My 100th post! I'm a "full" member now.


I love those AHA moments about the Kindle!! Congrats on your 100th post!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I just hope that this isn't the first book that a new Kindle owner downloads. What a disappoinment that would be!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lee said:


> Hey, Vegas_Asian -- looking at the bottom of your screenshots, it looks like it's time to charge your Kindle!


I just need to remember where I charger is...(sniff)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations CS on becoming a full memeber... and I noticed that Susan B has too as well, congrats!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this book in...shudders....Topaz? I seem to think it would be.


----------

